
Australia confiscated 650,000 guns. Murders and suicides plummeted - dsr12
https://www.vox.com/2015/8/27/9212725/australia-buyback
======
Chaebixi
> Now, Australia's homicide rate was already declining before the NFA was
> implemented, so you can't attribute all of the drops to the new laws.

> Pinning down exactly how much the NFA contributed is harder. One study
> concluded that buying back 3,500 guns per 100,000 people correlated with up
> to a 50 percent drop in firearm homicides. But as my colleague Dylan
> Matthews points out, the results were not statistically significant because
> Australia has a pretty low number of murders already.

~~~
TomK32
> imiting access to guns makes each attempt more likely to fail, thus making
> it more likely that people will survive and not attempt to harm themselves
> again.

(I can cherry-pick too)

~~~
Chaebixi
That's kinda different since the quotes I pulled directly contradict the
headline.

The headline should've been: "Australia confiscated 650,000 guns. Suicides and
maybe homicides dropped."

------
jkoll
How could the US government confiscate 300 million guns without starting a
civil war?

~~~
makecheck
It would have to be structured as a voluntary turn-in with a benefit that
people would be crazy not to take advantage of (e.g. some gigantic tax
relief).

